
Massive rogue planet with unexplained aurora glow discovered beyond solar system - cpncrunch
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/rogue-planet-aurora-glow-discovered-space-brown-dwarf-solar-system-a8478141.html
======
cpncrunch
Title edited to fit.

